# Tower Trax 4/10/2010



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome vid and good choice of music


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks needs a little work, but, thats all were gonna do till we get some more footage


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That was great!

What kind of camera do you use? The video is so clear.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Stuff!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

who did that good lookin orange brute belong to? if was deff some good ridin , the trails were great


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Big D said:


> That was great!
> 
> What kind of camera do you use? The video is so clear.


 
IU just got a Kodak Playsport 1080p HD, I love it already shoots some good stuff


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats an awesome job. looks like some good riddin.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea definatley was. I had fun filming even though I dont have a bike right now ha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! why is AndrIII runnin law radials?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Cause he had crushloks on them and didnt feel like riding on em, but threw the radials on, which were on his other bike, while we went to a place like that. I thought they looked pretty good on there too


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

it was a bad idea! but i still had a hell of a time... ask tim about it, he'll tell ya! ha


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That there's some PEANUT BUTTER.....


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

It wasnasty, they had a few holes like that


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

I love that place


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it was a deff peanut butter day fo-sho. i only stuck the brute once in a bottomless hole of pure nut butter


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

sho was nasty


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Man thats some peanut butta.


----------

